# Mercedes Poop



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

2 YEAR OLD SL500 (NEW SHAPE) 11,000 MILES

IVE HAD IT 1 WEEK

1. NEEDS NEW RACK Â£1755

2. NEEDS NEW ABS Â£999

3. NEEDS NEW CATS (4) Â£1600

WHAT A RESULT EH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one,not







How long is the warranty on a Merc?

Did you back over 4 cats,were they Persian they might cost Â£1600?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

4 DAYS OUT OF WARRANTY


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

4 days,the dealer should do something?They have a reputation.I would sit in the showroom,telling potential customers how good Merc is,until they did something


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> 4 days,the dealer should do something?They have a reputation.I would sit in the showroom,telling potential customers how good Merc is,until they did something


 Me too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> 4 DAYS OUT OF WARRANTY


 You only got a weeks warranty?

Who sold you it - Swiss Tony?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

BOUGHT IT IN BELGIUM

A REAL BRUSSEL SPROUT


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh an Import







Let me guess,the dealer will not touch it with a long pole?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ALL MERCEDES ARE IMPORTS


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love the car Sam...Mmmmm V8









Is that your car in the photo?

Looks Left hand drive....


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

V8 lhd

DEALERS GONNA DO IT ALL AND DISCOUNT ME

bees, hmm burns adopts bart?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would not know that Sam,as I don't like em,so have never been to a Merc dealer























Brother in law just sold his Boxster to buy a family car.A Merc estate,not sure what model AMG Kompressor though,whatever that means


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kompressor = Supercharger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Dad has a Merc, much older than that one though. It's a 4 door saloon with a 2.6 straight 6 in it. Very nice car but neither of us have been that impressed with it's reliability - the battery keeps going flat (seemingly for no reason







), the heater fan has packed up and now the sunroof (a sliding/tilting factory fitted steel one) seems to be leaking. He still likes it though (and it is a lovely car to drive I must admit) so he'll probably end up keeping it and shelling out for the work to be done


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I would not know that Sam,as I don't like em,so have never been to a Merc dealer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Expensive & fast. As PG said, supercharged. AMG body customization. Not your average family car but I don't blame him if he's been used to a Porsche.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That photo looks like it's taken in a US neighbouhood. Is that your house Sam? If not, what's wrong with pics of your own?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had an idea it meant supercharger







.It is a real nice looking car,he loved the boxster and had it tricked out with expensive wheels,brakes and other bits and bobs.My sister has just had a baby so a two seater is no good for a family,but he is a car maniac so went for something a bit special after the Porchse.No idea how much it cost though


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think it is this one.










Mercedes-Benz C32 AMG Estate


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> That photo looks like it's taken in a US neighbouhood. Is that your house Sam? If not, what's wrong with pics of your own?


 We have number plates on the front of our cars, unlike certain US states.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > That photo looks like it's taken in a US neighbouhood. Is that your house Sam? If not, what's wrong with pics of your own?
> ...


 Good point Neil. Another giveaway


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

WHEN I GET THE BLOODY THING BACK, IN FACT ILL TAKE A PIC OF IT DANGLING ON THE RAMP WITH A GUIDED TOUR OF THE UNDERNEATH


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> WHEN I GET THE BLOODY THING BACK, IN FACT ILL TAKE A PIC OF IT DANGLING ON THE RAMP WITH A GUIDED TOUR OF THE UNDERNEATH


 OK


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

OFF MY FONE


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No tax disc either


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex C55 AMG Est Â£48,885

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/RoadTest_Summary....?DL=0&RT=208860


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How much,flash git


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry to here your Merc woes Sam, what a bummer







Talking of which, I am not really interested in cars and I'd prefer some more pics of your lady's arse







Please.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Sorry to here your Merc woes Sam, what a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MORE pics?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

more pics eh, wanna get me banned?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You mean that pic was for real? As in - your partner.

Mind you, if you've got a flash Merc like that...............


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sssammm, as your caps lock key is obviously not stuck, why do you always shout?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

course the pic was real, zoom in on the watch.......

sam


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> course the pic was real, zoom in on the watch.......
> 
> sam


 But you're mad.

She must be with you just for the cars


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

no knowledge is good knowledge


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

my poultice is back!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Sam but I still can't see a tax disc!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ITS ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why are all Merc sports cars silver


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is lots of history there...The Silver Arrows were the pre war grand prix sportscars...traditionly Merc have used silver in their competition cars ever since....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry sam wasn't having a go and I don't doubt you legality for one minute just i though they were supposed to be on the near side so when you pass the coppers in the layby they car see it clearly, I may be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Sorry sam wasn't having a go and I don't doubt you legality for one minute just i though they were supposed to be on the near side so when you pass the coppers in the layby they car see it clearly, I may be wrong.


 You are right PG.

I believe its a legal requirement to fix it to the lower nearside of the screen.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

WHEN YOU HAVE A LEFT HAND DRIVE, ITS RIGHT IN YOUR FACE, SO ITS SAFER ON THE OTHER SIDE,

FOUND A SET OF CATS OF A WRITE OFF, Â£100 FITTED...WOT A RESULT!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah makes sense sam, didn't notice it was a left hooker


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

LATEST UPDATE:

rack fitted

cats replaced

rad fixed

central locking control unit burnt out!

" " " " " replaced!

built in hands freee mike furked!

gonna stay furked!

just the brakes control unit to replace then its back to normal,

26th jan, test drive, M25 4am .......155.........nuff said

just purchased plate S10W SL !


----------

